# Safari 4 beta - good on speed but flop on Features



## alina.wilson1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi, 

I have installed Safari on my PC and I m using it on my Windows XP. Apple launched its safari 4 beta last week, I have been experimenting with it since then. Apple claimed that Its the fastest browser. I tried its speed on Xp, vista and mac.. the reasult was great..competitively from other browsers, safri opened sites really fast. It cleared there, the speed is good .Safari 4 also catches up to its rivals by offering suggestions of what you are looking for when you type in a Web address or search term. This worked well, but not any better than it does in other browsers.Safari 4 is a mixed bag. The speed is great, but the design changes range from mildly interesting to downright annoying. Would like to know your opinin..what u think abt the same...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Security wizz spells Safari's doom in upcoming hacking contest

Today, Miller is once again making the headlines with claims that recently posted Safari 4 Beta on the Mac will be the first browser to fail at this year's Pwn2Own contest. Speaking to Computerworld, Miller labeled Safari as "the easiest browser [to hack]." Similar to aforementioned hacking contest held in Vancouver last year, Pwn2Own will challenge the world's brightest hackers to break into Internet Explorer 8, Firefox and Chrome, all running under Windows 7 on a Sony Vaio P machine."
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/41658/140/


----------

